# Food or drink that helps you sleep.



## buckytom (Aug 4, 2011)

does anyone have favourite foods or drinks that they like to consume before bedtime to help them sleep?

i've only been getting about 3 hours of sleep at home and another on my lunch hour at work, but i could definitelly use a coupla more zzz's. 

i've found a big glass of ice cold milk and a bit of chocolate helps to send me to dreamland when i get home in the morning. and when i say a big glass, i mean i drink almost a litre from a chilled beer mug. 

gotta love ice cold milk.

so, what helps you sleep?

additionally, what foods can you not eat right before bedtime if you want to sleep? 

i've found deep fried foods, more than a single slice of pizza, and things with lots of cheese and spicy meats tend to keep me up, or at least tossing and turning.

alcohol, especially red wine knocks me out initially, but after an hour or two insomnia sets in.

what foods/drinks do you avoid if you need to sleep?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 4, 2011)

Bucky my friend, I have taught myself some mild self-hypnosis and relaxation techniques that have become so ingrained in me that it doesn't matter what I eat or drink.  No matter what time of day or nignt, if I want to sleep, I simply lay my head on a pillow, after nearly instantly relaxing my body and brain, and I'm asleep in less than five minutes, usually less than a minute.  Let me explain it to you,

When you lie in your bed, lie on your back and close your eyes.  Wait for you wife to sneak up with a large, rubber mallet...

I'm only kidding.  Seriously, this is what I did, and now don't have to consciously do, as it happens automatically.  Lay on your bed, facing the ceiling.  Concentrate on every part of your body, starting from the soles of your feet, and ending at the top of your head.  Relax each part, one at a time, until you are completely relaxed.

This is the first step that take your brain out of word and idea processing mode, helping you achieve the alpha state.  Next, watch the spots that form in you view whenever you close your eyes, as if you were watching a good movie.  Don't think about them.  Simply watch them.  You will find that they begin to take on shape and color, and turn into pictures and sounds.  At that point you are dreaming.

As you practice these two techniques, you will train yourself to simply relax your brain and body, and over time, it will take no effort.  You will lie down and get comfortable, close your eyes, and sleep like a baby.  My wife is so jealous of me that I can fall asleep so easily, and so soundly.

Oh, and it really helps to have a dark room.  Ambient room light interferes with your ability to watch the spots, especially if the light amplitude is changing.

Hope this helps you.

Oh, and sometimes I drink a glass of ice-cold milk before going to bed, but only because I love the flavor and texture of cold milk.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom (Aug 4, 2011)

<<<<snooooore>>>> gurgle, gurgle... ppfffrrrrtt!

ok, nevermind everyone. i just figured it out. i'l just read one of gw's posts...

lol, just kidding big bro. i'll try it, but disciplined techniques aren't exactly my strong suit.

i know, no one could have ever guessed that.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Aug 4, 2011)

While not a food, melatonin tabs are a natural way to improve your sleep.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 4, 2011)

thanks, sparrowgrass. i've tried melatonin, but it knocks me out for about 12 hours, and even then i wake up groggy.

my brain must be severely defficient in those "tonins" after working so many odd hours for years.


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 4, 2011)

If wine works for you just increase the dosage! A drink or two will do it for me no matter how much pain I am in.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 4, 2011)

Following this thread eagerly.  

I've never had a problem falling asleep but these days I wake up numerous times during the night and can't fall back to sleep readily.  In my case it's age related.  Most people sleep less soundly as they age.  I guess I'll be pacing the floors in a couple of years.

I've tried melatonin and found it was a waste of time for me.

I try not to go to bed with a heavy meal sitting in my stomach.  That's a guarantee of a fitful sleep.


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 4, 2011)

My Grandmothers doctor prescribed her 2 shots of brandy before bed and she lived to 96. Just sayin!


----------



## Caslon (Aug 4, 2011)

I stopped taking melatonin because of the vivid dreams or vivid nightmares.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 4, 2011)

4meandthem said:


> My Grandmothers doctor prescribed her 2 shots of brandy before bed and she lived to 96. Just sayin!




...but did she sleep???


----------



## babetoo (Aug 4, 2011)

sparrowgrass said:


> While not a food, melatonin tabs are a natural way to improve your sleep.


 
i agree, i take about an hour before i want to sleep. a lot of the time, i am still not sleeping. i have been that way all my life. no clue why at all.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 5, 2011)

6 pints of Larger and a good Ruby does the trick for me, I sleep like a baby.
Over to you Tom.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 5, 2011)

I use a natural lavender room spray and spray it in all the bedrooms just before bed or a dried lavender sachet in your pillow case. Lavender is a natural sleep aid and works wonders. A mug of warm milk with lavender infused honey or malt also helps.
Foods containing the following will also aid sleep:
Milk, cheese, potato, wheat, seafood and banana. 
Avoid alcohol and caffeine before bed. The alcohol might knock you out at first but alcohol interferes with sleep patterns and won't work long term.
Red meats are no good either, there is a reason Grannies say don't eat meat before bed you'll get nightmares!


----------



## cara (Aug 5, 2011)

don't eat too heavy before going to bed..
try to calm down, however you do that.. GWs yoga lesson, a nice book, some music to relax..

that lavendel thing as snip suggested works well, too, as well as valerian

and my Mom always gave us hot milk with honey.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 5, 2011)

When driving to Croatia we stay over night in an amazingly "camp" private hotel in Nurnberg, Adolf the owner oversees the restaurant wearing very tight lederhosen , his female chef has a way with dumpling.
Vier litre's of larger and braised shoulder of schwein  mit drei dumpling makes me sleep like a baby.


----------



## cara (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't think it's the pork and the dumplings, I really think that's the four litres of beer.. they have good beer in Franken!


----------



## GB (Aug 5, 2011)

I came in to sat Melatonin, but I see that will not help you bucky. I find warm drinks sometimes help me. Non-caffeinated teas would be my favorite way to go. There are many that promote sleepiness. I don't drink milk, but warm milk is supposed to help too. I remember reading something a while ago about the reason it works. I do not remember the specifics, but the fact that the milk was warmed was important.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Aug 5, 2011)

Try a smaller dose of melatonin--break a tab in half, maybe?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 5, 2011)

Celestial Seasonings makes an herbal tea called Sleepy Time tea. Mom  used to make us drink it when we were kids if we had trouble sleeping.  Even though I hated the taste and had to choke it down, it did seem to  work. Chicken broth with celery also seems to work alright for me and tastes much better in my opinion than the sleepy time tea. Herbal peppermint, spearmint and chamomile teas also help sometimes, especially if part of my problem is tummy restlessness. Those three also have other health benefits so they might be something to try. There is one type that I really like that has spearmint and chamomile and it seemed to work better than most. I can't remember which one it is though so I'll have to see if I can find it and let you know. We ran out and the stores up here quit carrying it. It's still available, I was able to find it online, just not up here.

As for foods not to eat, I avoid anything too heavy or greasy. That's about it.

Being a natural night owl and having a brain that literally never  shuts up (I'm a verbal thinker with ADHD. Think constant internal  monologue(s)), I've found telling myself bedtime stories or singing myself lullabies in my head  helps. The stories don't really even have to make sense and, in fact, sometimes  seem to work better if they don't. Maybe it's along the same lines as  dad's watching the dots. I've tried his technique and it doesn't really  work for me, but again, my brain never shuts up and since I'm not a visual thinker it takes way to much concentration to focus on the dots looking like anything to be relaxing. The whole "picture yourself in a tranquil setting" bit doesn't work for me for similar reasons. Dad's method works great for him  though so it might be worth trying. In fact, it works so well that once he's soundly asleep with his mouth wide open and  doing his funny little snore, we can stick rolled up strips of paper and  dandelions in his mouth and get a good three or four pictures of it  before he wakes up spitting and giving us evil looks. 

I find the lavender also works so long as it's not too strong. I have a friend that drinks a lavender tea that she says works well, but that kind of sounds like drinking something that tastes like smelly soap so I've never tried it.

I also have very vivid dreams and apparently don't "finish my dream cycles" so it's not uncommon for me to wake up a couple times while trying to sleep. Deep breaths, some good stretching of my back and legs, and then more bed time stories seems to work about the best for me. If I wake up and feel twitchy, squirmy or wiggly I find jogging in place for a minute or two followed by stretching and then more bed time stories helps. Once I leave the bedroom I'm up for a good while so getting up to grab some sort of sleep aide food type deal doesn't work for me. Maybe if it was something I could keep in the room with me but I can't think of anything that I could just leave sitting in the room in case I wake up and need something food or drink related.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Another herbal tea that works wonders! My kids drink this when they can't sleep well.

3 leaves of Rose scented geranium, one stalk and flower of lavender a splash of lemon and honey to sweeten in a cup of boiled water. Steep for 5 mins and sip while warm. 
Celery and lemon balm also help for insomnia.
You can also add the geranium leaves, lavender and honey to hot milk but leave out the lemon. 
Or make a simple syrup with rose-scented geranium leaves and lavender and just add some to tea when needed.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 5, 2011)

I take 50mg of over the counter sleep aid (Diphenhydamine) every night and it works like a charm.  It's actually Benadril, (only cheaper) and also what's in Tylenol PM without the Tylenol.  I've used it for years. I stay asleep for eight hours and wake up without any side affects.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> I take 50mg of over the counter sleep aid (Diphenhydamine) every night and it works like a charm.  It's actually Benadril, (only cheaper) and also what's in Tylenol PM without the Tylenol.  I've used it for years. I stay asleep for eight hours and wake up without any side affects.



Diphenhydamine is just and antihistamine and most over the counter sleep aids contain a form of it. Any antihistamine will work since it just causes drowsiness and basically knocks you out but I wouldn't use it long term without consulting a Dr first.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 5, 2011)

Antihistamines, especially those inhaled, can become habit forming.  Be careful with any kind of drug, be it alcohol, antihistamine, or whatever.  Every one of them can harm the body, or so says my doctor.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom (Aug 5, 2011)

thanks for all of tge replies, everyone.

i appreciate the advice about medicines, but i'm trying to avoid using pills. i took ambien for a while until i realized how much fun it was with a beer. like drinking a case, but without the bug gut.

in the words of the late ms. winehouse, "noooo, no, no".


----------



## babetoo (Aug 5, 2011)

the last two or three nights , i have not used my advair inhaler. doesn't say sleeplessness is a side effect. however i have slept fine for three nights. it was prescribed over a year ago when i was so ill. i don't think i need it twice a day anymore. i will ask dr. of course. since the debacle involving two meds. last year i am suspicious of all meds. i drop what i can.


----------



## licia (Aug 5, 2011)

BT, I, too, have a problem waking up after a while. Sometimes several times a night I wake up and never know if something woke me up or I just awakened. I have some of the sleepy time tea and will see if it keeps me sleeping tonight.  We eat dinner early so as not to have anything heavy on the stomach. Dh can fall asleep in his chair, sleep for hrs, go to bed and sleep like a log. I don't dare take a nap during the day for fear of not being able to sleep at night.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 5, 2011)

licia said:


> BT, I, too, have a problem waking up after a while. Sometimes several times a night I wake up and never know if something woke me up or I just awakened. I have some of the sleepy time tea and will see if it keeps me sleeping tonight.  We eat dinner early so as not to have anything heavy on the stomach. Dh can fall asleep in his chair, sleep for hrs, go to bed and sleep like a log. I don't dare take a nap during the day for fear of not being able to sleep at night.



Have you ever had a sleep study done to test for things like sleep apnea and night twitches (don't know the technical term for that one). Some people will quit breathing momentarily in their sleep or will get strong muscle twitches that cause usually the legs but sometimes the arms to jerk/spasm. The sleeper often doesn't know it's happening but it's enough to wake them up. I believe there are treatments for both so it might be worth checking into.


----------



## Constance (Aug 5, 2011)

4meandthem said:


> My Grandmothers doctor prescribed her 2 shots of brandy before bed and she lived to 96. Just sayin!



Brandy always did it for me, too, but can't have it now because of ulcers. I like Christian Brothers...it's smooth and reasonably priced.


----------



## licia (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes, I've had a sleep study. The only thing they found was that if sleep on my back I don't sleep well.  I don't sleep on my back anyway. Tonight has been a good example of how bad I sleep. I was awake probably 6 or 7 times and finally decided to get up and read. That will help me to at least get a nap. The whole night has been like a series of naps.


----------



## GB (Aug 6, 2011)

I had a sleep study and found I have sleep apnea. I was put on a CPAP machine. It is a pain in the butt, but you get used to it.


----------



## tinlizzie (Aug 6, 2011)

Warm milk before bed is my go-to, but I have more trouble staying asleep than getting to sleep.  Alternatively, not food or drink, but having the radio on, low volume, seems to help.  I can't listen to music, though -- that doesn't turn off my brain well enough -- it has to be someone talking that lets me drift off again, which can sometimes take hours.  The only middle-of-the-night talk programming that I can find down here is the Coast-to-Coast show, that frequently takes on the subjects of aliens, ghosts, etc.    The call-ins are usually so way out that there's nothing scary about it and it usually does the trick.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 6, 2011)

I would also suggest you try a homeopathic remedy like Natura - Recue Remedy or Bach - Rescue Remedy. Both are safe even for children to use and relieve the stress of everyday life that keeps most adults from sleeping properly. They are available at pharmacies and health stores in drop form.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 6, 2011)

I am a Chronic insomniac, it doesn't help that I have switched to sleeping at night (Night Owl) and have about run out of all OTC remedies, teas, visualizations, etc.  I'll be talking to my doctor soon...I'm pretty sure it's all the odd hormone jumps going on.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 6, 2011)

tinlizzie said:
			
		

> Warm milk before bed is my go-to, but I have more trouble staying asleep than getting to sleep.  Alternatively, not food or drink, but having the radio on, low volume, seems to help.  I can't listen to music, though -- that doesn't turn off my brain well enough -- it has to be someone talking that lets me drift off again, which can sometimes take hours.  The only middle-of-the-night talk programming that I can find down here is the Coast-to-Coast show, that frequently takes on the subjects of aliens, ghosts, etc.    The call-ins are usually so way out that there's nothing scary about it and it usually does the trick.



Have you tried a white noise app?  They have them for IPad, IPhone, BB, and Android.  You can get running water, TV static, etc.  We find they work well when we're in a strange hotel with street noise.

Ambiance for IPad is nice, and free.  We also have a rather noisy fan running at home.


----------



## mrs.mom (Aug 6, 2011)

*I always go with warm milk when I have trouble in sleeping. Turning the radio on with soft music also helps. As for the food that should not be eaten before going to sleep, I don't eat fried food before going to sleep. The oil keeps me heavy and gives me a heart burn. It is always better to eat your dinner at least 3 hours before going to bed.*


----------



## licia (Aug 6, 2011)

I bought some Tylenol pm today - maybe that will help tonight.


----------



## LindaZ (Aug 6, 2011)

I drink warm milk and take 2 tylenol  - works like charm.

One of the problems I find with melatonin is that I have a horrendous headache the next morning. Asked the Doc about it and it turns out if you have low blood pressure or are taking blood pressure meds, melatonin is not for you  - it lowers your blood pressure, hence, the headache.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks for all of the replies again everyone.

i was tested for sleep apnea last year. i have a milder version called u.a.r.s.. fortunately, i was considered only a borderline case, so i didn't get the c-pap machine.
(it coulda been worse. it might have been called u-a.s.s ).

my breathing wasn't completely to blame for not being able to sleep, though. during the test, my brain became functioning enough so that it was determined that i woke up 28 times.

the doctor said it was fairly normal for midnight shift workers to experience these things.

i told the doc to look on the bright side. that means i fell asleep 27 times.  

i'm going to try g.w.'s method, along with what the doc said was good bedtime hygiene.  i asked him why he thought i slept in a dirty bedroom. he laughed and said that the term meant to block out light as best as possible, have the room on the cool side, and either wear ear plugs or use a sound machine. dw got me the latter for christmas, but i have yet to use it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 6, 2011)

buckytom said:


> thanks for all of the replies again everyone.
> 
> i was tested for sleep apnea last year. i have a milder version called u.a.r.s.. fortunately, i was considered only a borderline case, so i didn't get the c-pap machine.
> (it coulda been worse. it might have been called u-a.s.s ).
> ...



BT, I bought black contact paper/shelf paper and put it over the bedroom windows, no light comes in.  And the window still opens and closes..


----------



## buckytom (Aug 7, 2011)

that's a good idea, fee, but i'm not sure if dw will go for it.

i put up really thick room darkening drapes over one window, but i still have to do the other.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 7, 2011)

buckytom said:


> that's a good idea, fee, but i'm not sure if dw will go for it.
> 
> i put up really thick room darkening drapes over one window, but i still have to do the other.



Maybe I'm mean, but DW doesn't have to try to sleep during the day so she can go to work.  Sleep is a necessity, not an option.  I used to work the shift you do, it's a bugger not getting the sleep.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 7, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> BT, I bought black contact paper/shelf paper and put it over the bedroom windows, no light comes in.  And the window still opens and closes..



How difficult would it be to get the contact paper back off the windows if needed? We're renting our current place and when we move we'll likely be renting again, so I would want to do this if it didn't come off. Otherwise, it sounds like a great idea, although part of me is hoping my next job isn't on thirds. But I'm also a night owl so...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 7, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> How difficult would it be to get the contact paper back off the windows if needed? We're renting our current place and when we move we'll likely be renting again, so I would want to do this if it didn't come off. Otherwise, it sounds like a great idea, although part of me is hoping my next job isn't on thirds. But I'm also a night owl so...



It peels off nicely, it's actually a vinyl sheet.


----------



## Caslon (Aug 7, 2011)

I wonder if the maker of Five Hour Energy drinks (caffeine and marketing) will come out with little 2.oz plastic shooter bottles to get you drowsy?

Combine some Trytophan, melatonin, anti-histimine and vitamins into a 2 oz. plastic shot bottle and you got the makings of another market hit.

Buy one to get you up, the other to get you down.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 7, 2011)

Caslon said:


> I wonder if the maker of Five Hour Energy drinks (caffeine and marketing) will come out with little 2.oz plastic shooter bottles to get you drowsy?
> 
> Combine some Trytophan, melatonin, anti-histimine and vitamins into a 2 oz. plastic shot bottle and you got the makings of another market hit.
> 
> Buy one to get you up, the other to get you down.




Great idea!  Let's get the country hooked on uppers and downers.  Nothing wrong with that, right?


----------



## lifesaver (Aug 7, 2011)

Bread torn into pieces and saturated in a glass of cold milk.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 8, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It peels off nicely, it's actually a vinyl sheet.



Thanks. It's a little late to try it at this place, since we're hoping to be out in a month or so, but I'll definitely have to try it at the next. We currently use heavy curtains but as far as I'm concerned the darker the bedroom the better. If I could get rid of the glow from the alarm clock I would.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 8, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Thanks. It's a little late to try it at this place, since we're hoping to be out in a month or so, but I'll definitely have to try it at the next. We currently use heavy curtains but as far as I'm concerned the darker the bedroom the better. If I could get rid of the glow from the alarm clock I would.



A hammer works


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 8, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> A hammer works



 I'd probably end up missing work the next morning but ya know, it might just be worth it for one night.


----------



## PattY1 (Aug 8, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Thanks. It's a little late to try it at this place, since we're hoping to be out in a month or so, but I'll definitely have to try it at the next. We currently use heavy curtains but as far as I'm concerned the darker the bedroom the better. If I could get rid of the glow from the alarm clock I would.




There is such a thing as room darkening shades. Years ago I bought them at K-mart. They work great. Worth a shot.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 8, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I'd probably end up missing work the next morning but ya know, it might just be worth it for one night.



I just put the alarm clock on the floor and faced it under the bed.  It would still wake me up, but I couldn't see the light.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Aug 8, 2011)

I recently went through a nasty bout of insomnia.  I did 2 things that I believe made the difference.  

1. I cut caffeine out completely.  Scary, I know.  Sometimes I'll sneak some in the form of iced tea but then I just make sure it's before 4:00 in the afternoon.  

2. I go to bed when I'm tired.  Sounds like a given but I had a "window" at night when I was really tired and should have gone to bed but didn't because I wanted to take advantage of as much time as I could without children being awake.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 9, 2011)

valerian, or valerian root, was more effective and helpful to me as a sleep aid, when i needed one, than melatonin and other otc sleep meds, like tylenol pm, etc.  valerian also comes in tea form, in case you would care to take it that way.  this supplement is also used for anxiety and nerves.  good luck and sweet dreams.


----------



## Sprout (Aug 19, 2011)

Have you had your vitamin D levels tested? Since you work at night,  you're probably not seeing a whole lot of sunshine, so you may be low  & vitamin D deficiencies have been linked to poor sleep. It's worth a  try. Also, people hate hearing this one, but are you getting enough  exercise? 30 minutes of moderate exercise during the day (or rather,  your awake time) can make a world of difference in your ability to  sleep. It can be broken up, too. 10 minutes brisk walk before work, 10  minutes on a break, and 10 minutes when you get off...Better yet, don't  you have a young son? A good old wrestling match would certainly count  as moderate to vigorous exercise, depending on the boy.  You could count  that for a 10 minute session. Or am I confusing you with someone else?  Sorry if I am!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 19, 2011)

Sprout said:


> Have you had your vitamin D levels tested? Since you work at night,  you're probably not seeing a whole lot of sunshine, so you may be low  & vitamin D deficiencies have been linked to poor sleep. It's worth a  try. Also, people hate hearing this one, but are you getting enough  exercise? 30 minutes of moderate exercise during the day (or rather,  your awake time) can make a world of difference in your ability to  sleep. It can be broken up, too. 10 minutes brisk walk before work, 10  minutes on a break, and 10 minutes when you get off...Better yet, don't  you have a young son? A good old wrestling match would certainly count  as moderate to vigorous exercise, depending on the boy.  You could count  that for a 10 minute session. Or am I confusing you with someone else?  Sorry if I am!



Nice.  Good advise for your new brother.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom (Aug 19, 2011)

yup, that's me.

and yes, sound advice. now, if I can only get that 27 hour day...

thanks again for the tips, everyone. i'm on vacation starting right as of this minute, so i'm going to try to discipline myself to get better sleep, eat better (and earlier), and start exercising again.

and i'll have to check out valerian root.


----------



## NotActuallyaHero (Aug 20, 2011)

Up until recently I was drinking 2-3 litres of soda a day and at least 3-4 coffees as well. Between a new family, a job with long hours, and trying to handle the cooking at home (because I just want to!) I thought I needed it all.

I cut it out completely. Now I drink 1-2 green teas every day and an absolutely insane amount of water.

I am feeling much better and have been sleeping so well that it makes me regret giving up on several _years_ of proper sleep for some brown liquids.

My advice is to cut caffeine down to a minimum, and if you have one, get the tv out of your bedroom.


----------



## Fabiabi (Sep 3, 2011)

4meandthem said:


> My Grandmothers doctor prescribed her 2 shots of brandy before bed and she lived to 96. Just sayin!



It makes sense and i've tried it some evenings with various different types of alcohol though you don't get much of a peaceful sleep. A tea is more effective I think.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 3, 2011)

So, BT, did you ever get that good-night's sleep?  Inquiring minds want to know.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

